# IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update3: Board von Elitegroup



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

Auf dem laufenden IDF gibt es auch sehr final wirkende X79 Mainboards zu sehen.

Die (bisher) vorgestellten Boards:

Als erstes haben wir das intel Board DX79SI. Es hat 8 RAM Slots, 3 16x PCIe Slots die sehr wahrscheinlich mit 16x/16x/8x angebunden sind, dazu einmal PCI und 2x PCIe 1x von der Southbridge. Bei den SATA Ports sind nur 4 Ports zu sehen, allerdings sieht man darunter Lötstellen für 2 weitere 2er Blöcke. Die Finale Version dürfte also 8x SATA haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes haben wir das Gigabyte X79-UD5. Dieses Board wurde auf der Computex noch mit 4 RAM Slots gezeigt. Diese neue Version hat nun 8 Slots. Bei den PCIe Slots ist das Board gleich ausgestattet wie das intel Board, also 3x 16x, 2x 1x und einmal PCI. Dazu gibt es 14 SATA Ports.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dritte gezeigte Board, ebenfalls eines von Gigabyte ist, ist das Assassin 2. Diese Board bietet nur 4 RAM Slots. Bei den PCI/PCIe Slots ist  es allerdings identisch ausgestattet wie die vorigen beiden Boards - scheinbar stellt diese Konfiguration eine weit verbreitete dar. Dazu kommen 12 SATA Ports und Zusatzfeatures wie X-Fi und ein Bigfoot Chip.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als letztes noch ein Bild auf dem man möglicherweise den kommenden Referenzkühler von intel sieht. Eine Kompaktwasserkühlung die laut Aufschrift für die Sockel 2011/1366/1155 und 1156 geeignet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigene Meinung: Wie man nun sieht dürfte sich das Gerücht das Desktopboards grundsätzlich nur 4 RAM Slots haben nicht bewahrheiten. Die Hälfte der bisher auf dem IDF gezeigten Boards hat 8 Slots. Dabei handelt es sich aber nicht um High End Boards - UD5 ist bei Gigabyte beispielsweise die Bezeichnung für die Mittelklassemodelle. Auffallend ist zudem die verlgleichsweile kompakte Spannungsversorgung der CPU mit relativ kleinen Kühlern. Möglicherweise ein Hinweis darauf das unlängst kolportierte Verbrauchswerte von 180Watt falsch sind.

*Update:*

Als weiteres Board gibt es das Gigabyte X79-UD7 zu sehen. Das Boards ist in schwarz orange gehalten und ist nach unten etwas größer als normale ATX Mainboards. An Slots gibt es 4 PICe 16x Slots (Anbindung dürfte 16x/8x/8x/8x sein) und 3 PCIe 1x Slots. Für RAM gibt es 4 Slots, dazu kommen 14 SATA Ports.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update2:

*Auch MSI stellte 3 X79 Mainboards am IDF vor.

Das GD65 gibt es dabei in 2 Varianten, einmal mit 4 und einmal mit 8 RAM Slots. Bei den PCIe Slots gibt es gleich 5x 16x, dazu einmal 1x. Nur bei den SATA Ports ist MSI gegenüber anderen Herstellern knauserig und verbaut nur 8x SATA.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kleinere Varinate ist das GD45. Es bietet 3 16x Slots + 4 1x Slots. Dazu kommt 6x SATA und 4 RAM Slots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update3:*

Auch Elitgroup stellte auf dem IDF ein Mainboard aus, das X79R-A. Das Board hat 4 PCIe 16x Slots die elektrisch als  x16/NC/x16/NC, x8/x8/x8/x8 oder x16/NC/x8/x8 genutzt werden können. Dazu gibt es wie bei den meisten Boards 4 RAM Slots und 12x SATA. RAM overclocking ist laut Aufschrft auf der Platine bis DDR3-2400 möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quellen: Hardwareluxx - IDF 2011: Intel und Gigabyte zeigen X79
AnandTech - Gallery - X79 Motherboards from Gigabyte & MSI at IDF 2011 - 37 Photos

mfg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop*

Kompakt WaKü als Standart ...naja wer weiß warum 

Die Klemmen für die CPUs , sind die jetzt doppelt... auf jeder Seite eine ? sehen irgendwie Big aus im Vergleich zu den alten ...


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop*

Also ich sehe das so das man die Kompaktwakü nur als zusätzliche Alternative anbietet. Schließlich steht auf der Verpackung auch die Sockel 1155, 1156 und 1366 und nicht Sockel 2011 only - und für diese ist bekanntlich auch ein Luftkühler ausreichend.

Edit:



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Die Klemmen für die CPUs , sind die jetzt doppelt... auf jeder Seite  eine ? sehen irgendwie Big aus im Vergleich zu den alten ...



Jap, der Sockel ist auch größer. Die Kühlerbohrungen sind aber gleich wie beim Sockel 1366

mfg


----------



## Replikator84 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop*

Kommt es mir nur vor oder sind diese Boards alle kleiner? und mit weniger Kühlrippen usw.... aber sonst, das Intel Board gefällt mir^^


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop*



Replikator84 schrieb:


> Kommt es mir nur vor oder sind diese Boards  alle kleiner?



Ich denke das sieht nur so aus, aufgrund des riesigen Sockels



Replikator84 schrieb:


> und mit weniger Kühlrippen usw....



Klar, durch den wegfall der Northbridge gibt es auch ein zu kühlendes Bauteil weniger. Interessant wäre was sich unter dem Kühler direkt unter dem Sockel beim intel Board befindet - hoffentlich kein nF200

mfg


----------



## Rollora (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Kompakt WaKü als Standart ...naja wer weiß warum
> 
> Die Klemmen für die CPUs , sind die jetzt doppelt... auf jeder Seite eine ? sehen irgendwie Big aus im Vergleich zu den alten ...


gings um den Energieverbrauch, müsste man das seit dem Pentium 4 bei Intel haben. Derzeit braucht mans bei Intel jedoch nicht mehr, sondern eher bei AMD.


----------



## MG42 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop*



XE85 schrieb:


> (...)Klar, durch den wegfall der Northbridge gibt es auch ein zu kühlendes Bauteil weniger. Interessant wäre was sich unter dem Kühler direkt unter dem Sockel beim intel Board befindet - hoffentlich kein nF200
> 
> mfg


 
Höchst wahrscheinlich nicht die Southbridge, oder die Spannungsversorgung, die mal nicht links außen nahe den Peripherie-Aufbauten sondern diesmal oberhalb ( und bei diesem Board auch unterhalb (nach Einbauposition) des CPU-Sockels) liegt. Könnte auch eine IGP die es nicht ins Die geschafft hat oder ein anderes aufheizender Zusatzchip sein.


----------



## pibels94 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*

mir gefällt das die RAM-Bänke beidseitig der CPU angebracht sind  

desweiteren sehr durchdachtes Design


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*

Sehr interessante Bilder.

Sag mal, kannst du erkennen, wie die Stromversorgung am Sockel ist?
Ich sehe da keine Anschlüsse, oder wird der 8Pin woanders draufgesteckt?


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*



MG42 schrieb:


> Könnte auch eine IGP die es nicht ins Die geschafft  hat oder ein anderes aufheizender Zusatzchip sein.



Gegen eine GPU spricht aber das es keine entsprechenden Anschlüsse auf der I/O Blende gibt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sag mal, kannst du erkennen, wie die Stromversorgung am Sockel ist?
> Ich sehe da keine Anschlüsse, oder wird der 8Pin woanders draufgesteckt?


 
Bei welchem Board genau? Bei den ersten 3 Boards sitzt der 8 Pin über der CPU, beim UD7 sind kinks davon 2 zu sehen.

mfg


----------



## pibels94 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Bilder.
> 
> Sag mal, kannst du erkennen, wie die Stromversorgung am Sockel ist?
> Ich sehe da keine Anschlüsse, oder wird der 8Pin woanders draufgesteckt?


 
die 8Pins sind oberhalb des Sockels, beim letzten Board zwischen I/O Feld und Sockel


----------



## PsychoQeeny (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Bilder.
> 
> Sag mal, kannst du erkennen, wie die Stromversorgung am Sockel ist?
> Ich sehe da keine Anschlüsse, oder wird der 8Pin woanders draufgesteckt?


 
ist doch alles vorhanden ... beim UD7 sind es ja sogar 2x8 Pin stecker


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> Könnte auch eine IGP die es nicht ins Die geschafft hat oder ein anderes aufheizender Zusatzchip sein.


 
Wo soll die denn sein?
In der CPU nicht und die Northbridge gibts nicht mehr, also kann sie da auch nicht sein, daher gibts keine IGP bei, Sockel 2011.



XE85 schrieb:


> Bei welchem Board genau? Bei den ersten 3 Boards sitzt der 8 Pin über der CPU, beim UD7 sind kinks davon 2 zu sehen.
> 
> mfg


 
Ich hab die jetzt auch entdeckt, der Sockel ist so groß, dagegen wirkt alles andere klein. 

Aber komisch, dass das UD5 8 RAM Bänke hat und das UD7 nur 4.


Edit:
Ach mist, blöder Browser, kann jemand mal die Post zusammenschieben.


----------



## pibels94 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab die jetzt auch entdeckt, der Sockel ist so groß, dagegen wirkt alles andere klein.
> 
> Aber komisch, dass das UD5 8 RAM Bänke hat und das UD7 nur 4.



vllt ja weil sich die UD7 Käufer 4GB/8GB Module leisten können, und so auch auf 16/32GB kommen


----------



## MG42 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop*

@quantenslipstream Wohl eher letzteres.

14 (!) SATA Anschlüsse, wobei dann (xSATA, xSATA², xSATA³) oder nur Rev 2 und 3, bestenfalls nur 6GBit/s SATA sind?
Mir gefallen die neuen Boards immer besser .

@ pibels wohl eher bei 8GiB Modulen (bei 8 RAM Plätzen und Vollbestückung) unglaubliche und völlig übertriebene 64 GiB RAM.

32 hören sich schon völlig unglaublich an, aber dann hat man bestenfalls 4 * 8 GiB Riegel oder 8 * 4 Riegel, nur lässt sich der BCLK der SB-E denn vernünftig übertakten, oder ist das auf 1155 Minimal-Niveau? Dann macht schneller Speicher (bei Intel keinen Sinn) und man kann sich günstig ordentlich den (langsamen)Speicher aufstocken. 16 sollten genügen, bei Quadchannel sollte eine ordentliche (theoretische) Bandbreite zusammenkommen, aber ob die dann in weniger Speicherlastigen Anwendungen dann spürbar was bringt, ist ne andere Frage. Aber mit einem virtuellem RAM-Laufwerk ließe sich eine so riesige Menge auch sinnvoll nutzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*



pibels94 schrieb:


> vllt ja weil sich die UD7 Käufer 4GB/8GB Module leisten können, und so auch auf 16/32GB kommen


 
Und das UD7 ist ja schon größer als ATX, da sollte man davon ausgehen, dass das Brett den Platz bietet, aber vielleicht ist ja mehr drauf als gedacht. 



MG42 schrieb:


> Wohl eher letzteres.
> 
> 14 (!) SATA Anschlüsse, wobei dann (xSATA, xSATA², xSATA³) oder nur Rev 2 und 3, bestenfalls nur 6GBit/s SATA sind?
> Mir gefallen die neuen Boards immer besser .



Ich glaube von den 10 sind nur 4 nativ Sata 3, oder?
Der Rest kann dann vom extra Controller kommen.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber komisch, dass das UD5 8 RAM Bänke hat und das UD7 nur 4.



möglicherweise setzt man beim UD7 eher auf hohe stabilität bei hohen RAM Frequenzen als auf RAM Menge.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube von den 10 sind nur 4 nativ Sata 3, oder?
> Der Rest kann dann vom extra Controller kommen.


 
laut den letzten Infos kommen 6x SATA6 und 4x SATA3 nativ vom Chipsatz

mfg


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*

Mir fehlen Micro ATX Boards!



> Wo soll die denn sein?
> In der CPU nicht und die Northbridge gibts nicht mehr, also kann sie da auch nicht sein, daher gibts keine IGP bei, Sockel 2011.


 
Es könnte aber eine IGP als eigener Chip auf dem MB verbaut sein, das gibt es bei vielen Server MBs

Bei diesem Board halte ich das aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich; ich tippe auf SpaWas


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*



Superwip schrieb:


> Mir fehlen Micro ATX Boards!



Die bestehen dann aber nur noch aus dem Sockel.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*

Die Boards haben keinen DVI oder HDMI anschluss, also kann es schonmal keine OnBoard graka sein ...


----------



## .Mac (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*

Wow, also die Boards sehen richtig geil aus, denke es ist auch eine gute Veränderung das die NB nicht mehr direkt hinter dem Sockel zwischen IO klemmt, so bekommt die NB wennigstens noch Luft vom Frontlüfter ab. Und endlich keine IDE Anschlüsse mehr! 

Bzw. eigtl. recht logisch auf S2011 keine Onboard Graka zur Verfügung zu stellen, wer kauft sich denn bitte einen Highend-Sockel um dann die Onboard zu nutzen?


----------



## MG42 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Die Boards haben keinen DVI oder HDMI anschluss, also kann es schonmal keine OnBoard graka sein ...



Naja, das einzigste was eine Kühlung beansprüchte wäre wohl so was, was aber anhand der nur 4 SATA-Ports wohl diese Möglichkeit ausschließt, es sei denn, da sind noch 2 von diesen SATA-Doppelports nicht verbaut, außerdem ist das ja noch "EngineeringSample".


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*



> Die bestehen dann aber nur noch aus dem Sockel.


 
Die Größe des Bereichs um den Sockel wird auch beim 2011 maßgeblich von der Länge der RAM Slots und dem I/O Panel bestimmt, daher sollten nicht mehr Platzprobleme auftreten als bei einem 1366er Board



> Die Boards haben keinen DVI oder HDMI anschluss, also kann es schonmal keine OnBoard graka sein ...


 
Es geht um das Intel Board -> falsches Bild



> Und endlich keine IDE Anschlüsse mehr!


 
Wie kann man sich nür darüber freuen?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*



Superwip schrieb:


> Es geht um das Intel Board -> falsches Bild



Bitte der Herr ...Intel DX79SI Motherboard Revealed - X79 Express Chipset - Intel DX79SI Motherboard - Legit Reviews 

Aber vieleicht erkennt einer der Profs auf diesen bildern, was das sein könnte .(sind jedenfals 3 Chips)


----------



## .Mac (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich nür darüber freuen?



Ganz einfach, ich benutze seit mehr als 5 Jahren kein IDE mehr, und sehe den Anschluss nur noch als Leiche, jedenfalls kann mir keiner erzählen dass man sich lieber ein IDE statt S-ATA Laufwerk kauft. Klar, manch einer besitzt noch ein IDE DVD Laufwerk o.a., aber ich spreche ja auch nur für mich, und nicht für alle.


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*



> Ganz einfach, ich benutze seit mehr als 5 Jahren kein IDE mehr, und sehe den Anschluss nur noch als Leiche, jedenfalls kann mir keiner erzählen dass man sich lieber ein IDE statt S-ATA Laufwerk kauft. Klar, manch einer besitzt noch ein IDE DVD Laufwerk o.a., aber ich spreche ja auch nur für mich, und nicht für alle.


 
Trotzdem kann er nicht schaden; fast niemand braucht wirklich alle Steckplätze/Anschlüsse auf seinem MB, trotzdem ist Anschlussvielfalt kein Nachteil; die Realisierung des EDE Anschlusses kostet wohl auch keinen ganzen Euro


----------



## .Mac (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*



Superwip schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann er nicht schaden; fast niemand braucht wirklich alle Steckplätze/Anschlüsse auf seinem MB, trotzdem ist Anschlussvielfalt kein Nachteil; die Realisierung des EDE Anschlusses kostet wohl auch keinen ganzen Euro


 Mir geht es nicht um die Kosten, eher der Platz den ein(oder zwei übereinander gestapelte) IDE Anschlüsse verbrauchen ist vorallem in Bezug auf mATX-Boards für mich einfach zu viel. Und wie gesagt, ich spreche für mich, nicht für alle.


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*

Platzmangel, der einen IDE Anschluss verhindern würde sehe ich auf keinem der Boards

Eine alternative PCI(e) Karte würde jedenfalls noch wesentlich mehr verbrauchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*



Superwip schrieb:


> Platzmangel, der einen IDE Anschluss verhindern würde sehe ich auf keinem der Boards


 
Platzmangel beim E-ATX Brett? 
Ich sehe da auch keine Probleme, wieso nicht einen IDE Controller, wenn der Platz da ist, am Geld kann es sicher nicht liegen, bei den Brettern muss nicht auf den letzen Cent geachtet werden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*

Gigabyte X79-UD7 mit 22 Phasen und 2x8pin = 300W nee oder??


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> 2x8pin = 300W nee oder??



Das ist nicht gleich den PCIe Stromanschlüssen, zudem ist der 2. ja eine draufgabe für overclocker und nicht Pflicht.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht gleich den PCIe Stromanschlüssen, zudem ist der 2. ja eine draufgabe für overclocker und nicht Pflicht.
> 
> mfg


 
Nun ja, steckst du aber beide 8 Pin rein, ist das System nicht sparsamer als wenn nur einer drin ist und das Brett ist ja eben für die gedacht, die beide brauchen.


----------



## xTc (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*

Also mit dem Gigabyte X79-UD5 könnte ich mich direkt anfreunden.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, steckst du aber beide 8 Pin  rein, ist das System nicht sparsamer als wenn nur einer drin ist



Das nicht, aber es verbraucht dadurch auch nicht mehr. Es ist eben eine draufgabe, braucht man die Leistung nicht schließt man nur einen an, fertig. Braucht man die Leistung zum ocen nimmt man beide.

mfg


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*

Na ja mein Fall sind die Bretter nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*

Meiner auch nicht, aber generell finde ich MSI nicht so ansprechend und was Gigabyte da hat, sagt mir auch nicht zu.
Mal auf Asus warten.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meiner auch nicht, aber generell finde ich MSI nicht so ansprechend und was Gigabyte da hat, sagt mir auch nicht zu.
> Mal auf Asus warten.



Ouu ja  ROG


----------



## Jamrock (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*

Coole Bilde. vorallem das GB Assaisn und OC / UD7 gefallen mir besonderst gut  Dafür werden die aber wieder einen Stolzen Preis haben...
Ram Bänke links und rechts von der CPU sieht i wie komisch aus und zuletzt: Wer zur Hölle braucht 8 Rambänke


----------



## Kev95 (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*

Ich finde die Bretter sehr ansprechend.
Die Gigabyte-Better auch von der farblichen Gestaltung.

2011 wird dann wohl mein nächster Sockel (für die nächsten 4 Jahre).
Ein neues Gehäuse wird dann wohl aber auch fällig.


----------



## spionkaese (14. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*



Jamrock schrieb:


> Coole Bilde. vorallem das GB Assaisn und OC / UD7 gefallen mir besonderst gut  Dafür werden die aber wieder einen Stolzen Preis haben...
> Ram Bänke links und rechts von der CPU sieht i wie komisch aus und zuletzt: Wer zur Hölle braucht 8 Rambänke


 Wenn der Preis nicht so hoch wäre, würde ich wohl nicht drauf verzichten wollen. Ich hab leider noch 4x1 GB (hätte nicht gedacht das ich das mal sagen würde, aber naja, DDR2 ist teuer  )


----------



## sebtb (15. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*

Gigabyte X79-UD5 hammer layout ))


----------



## animus91 (15. September 2011)

*AW: IDF 2011: Neue Bilder von X79 Mainboards - 8 RAM Slots auch im Desktop - Update2: Boards von MSI*

Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde wäre der Preis: Je nachdem wie stark SB E oder Bulldozer werden würde ich mir einen von beiden hohlen - Klar wird er SB E teurer, aber bei entsprechender Performance ist das ja OK. Die andere Seite werden die Boards. Da habe ich keinen großen Ansprüche bis auf USB 3.0, die restlichen Features sind nicht so wichtig (Ja, SATA6 und PCI-e brauch ich auch). Übertakten würde ich eher aus Spaß mal und auch nur im Rahmen einer Luftkühlung. Mit anderen Worten: mir würde das einfacshte Board für den x79 ausreichen... Was denkt ihr, bekommt man da im Preisbereich 150-200 Euro mal etwas (wobei ich lieber weniger als 150 ausgeben würde... aber das scheint mir dann doch fast utopisch)


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. September 2011)

Wieso sieht das UD7 auf einmal aus wie das OC? Find Ich kacke, dass Gigabyte kein "echtes" UD7 anbietet. Hätte lieber ein UD7 in schwarz/gold mit 8 Ram-Slots. Das UD7 hier, sieht mir eher nach X79-OC aus. Soll das wirklich das UD7 sein? Fänd Ich schade.


----------



## Memphys (16. September 2011)

Also mit dem UD7 könnt ich mich durchaus anfreunden, 8 RAM-Bänke brauch ich sowieso nicht... wobei, mir reichen eigentlich auch 4x SATA und 2 PCIe-Slots


----------



## Superwip (16. September 2011)

Mich spricht ja keines wirklich an, ich hoffe, da kommt noch was


----------



## XE85 (17. September 2011)

Fehlen ja auch noch einige Hersteller, darunter große wie ASUS. Mal sehn was da noch kommt.

mfg


----------

